# Interview DAFV



## Forelle2000 (6. August 2019)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2493198270719498&id=154879921218023


----------



## Forelle2000 (7. August 2019)

Für alle ohne Facebook, es handelt sich hier um ein 45 minütiges Interview mit dem Geschäftsführer des DAFV, Alexander Seggelke. Da wir ja hier viel über den Verband streiten und auch verschiedener Meinung sind, ist der Beitrag mal ganz gut zur privaten Meinungsbildung. Ich hoffe das der Beitrag bald auch auf you tube kommt.


----------



## Peter_Piper (7. August 2019)

Alexander aka Ali ist ja der Oberchecker!


----------



## spike999 (7. August 2019)

für alle ohne facebook
https://www.fishing-king.de/alexander-seggelke-vom-dafv-im-interview-mit-fishing-king/


----------



## rippi (7. August 2019)

Ich finds irgendwie lahm. Dem DAFV fehlt irgendwie so ein rippi in den Reihen, der alle abfuckt.


----------



## Peter_Piper (8. August 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> Ich finds irgendwie lahm. Dem DAFV fehlt irgendwie so ein rippi in den Reihen, der alle abfuckt.


ach komm, "Big A" Ali haut doch voll die Antworten raus.

Ich habe mir das 45 minütige Interview tatsächlich reingezogen. Wenn man die Truppe nicht kennt, könnte man bei manchen Antworten meinen: "Wow, die machen ja mal was!".
Aber realistisch betrachtet liegen zwischen Wunsch und Wirklichkeit Welten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. August 2019)

Ach komm, egal was er sagt, ist es für die ewig immeren falsch.


----------



## Kochtopf (8. August 2019)

Ich fand das Interview gut und er scheint mit Herzblut dabei zu sein.  Immerhin mal sowas wie Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, gerne mehr davon


----------



## Peter_Piper (8. August 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ach komm, egal was er sagt, ist es für die ewig immeren falsch.


der ein oder andere mag dies sicherlich so sehen.

Und wie Kochtopf bereits schrieb, er wirkte in einigen Punkten leidenschaftlich, dies ist mir ebenfalls aufgefallen. Ebenso bei einzelnen Fragen, da war ich mit ihm d'accord.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob z.B. ein neues Layout für die Verbandszeitschrift und die HP auf meiner Prioliste ganz oben stehen würden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (8. August 2019)

[


----------



## Kochtopf (8. August 2019)

Also hier sind onlinekarten nicht der stand der Zeit und ich begrüße es wenn sich darum gekümmert wird, dass das ganze in die Puschen kommt. Für das Format- die bieten onlinekurse an, oder?- finde ich es okay, da erwarte ich keinen investigativen knallharten Journalismus. Schön fände ich es tatsächlich, wenn die Fachpresse ein kritisches Interview mit dafv Vertretern machen und nachharken würde bis einer weint, aber ich kaufe zumindest Ali ab, dass er hinter dem Ganzen steht und der Ansicht ist, was gutes für die angelei zu tun.

Ich sehe es als vorsichtigen Anfang und begrüße es, ich muss aber auch ganz klar sagen: da muss noch mehr kommen. (Und ich bin organisierter Angler ich darf das sagen )


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (8. August 2019)

.


----------



## Peter_Piper (8. August 2019)

Naja, Hubertus möchte mit seiner Firma Fishing King Vorbereitungskurse für Angler verkaufen. Und dazu bandelt er zwischenzeitlich auch mit diversen Landesverbänden an. (und es könnte ja auch sein, dass er mit dem DAFV einen Deal abschliesen möchte. - reine Spekulation jetzt) 
Ich glaube nicht, dass von ihm da knallharter investigativer Journalismus zu erwarten ist.  Positiv sollte man doch sehen, dass der GF vom DAFV auf ihm gestellte Fragen, welche in Teilen durchaus aktuell sind, geantwortet hat. Ob man nun die Antworten als befriedeigend erachtet oder nicht, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
Und ja, wie vorhin schon jemad schrieb: da muss mehr kommen.!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (8. August 2019)

.


----------



## Peter_Piper (8. August 2019)

wer hat denn behauptet, dass der Interviewer knallharten investigativen Journalismus betrieben hat?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (8. August 2019)

.


----------



## Kochtopf (8. August 2019)

Übertreibung macht anschaulich, deswegen 'knallharter Investigativjournalismus', klar wäre nachharken schön gewesen, andererseits finde ich es schön, dass aktuell und relativ offen miteinander geredet wurde. Das ist viel mehr als man in den letzten Jahren vom DAFV gesehen hat (Christel auffem kutter, christel auf ner Agrarmesse, Leserbrief von Christel...) aber (auch da wiederhole ich mich) da muss viel mehr noch kommen aber grundsätzlich begrüße ich jedes zarte Pflänzchen auf Verbandsebene was kein Griff ins Klo ist. Bitte @bastido schmollen doch nicht wegen so nem Killefitsch


----------



## Forelle2000 (8. August 2019)

Ich hoffe ihr habt mal Gelegenheit euch mit Ali persönlich zu unterhalten. Dann könnt ihr auch knallhart nachfragen. Ich "musste" mal zwangsweise mit ihm allein 6 h Auto fahren....selten nach einem Gespräch so nachdenklich und motiviert zu gleich gewesen.

Klar ist im Verband vieles im Argen, jahrelang hat man im VDSF und im DAV geschlafen und der Start mit dem DAFV war auch gelinde gesagt ein Rohrkrepierer. Aber ich persönlich sehe Licht am Ende des Tunnels. Leute wie Ali und Olaf geben der Sache eine richtigen Schub nach vorn. Es entwickelt sich langsam, aber es entwickelt sich.
Das einige Verbände ausgetreten sind, ist rückblickend zwar schade, hat aber dazu geführt, dass der Blick von den internen Querelen weg gehen kann zu den wichtigen anglerischen Problemen.
Man streitet sich nicht mehr der Form halber (in meinen Augen um Nichtigkeiten) sondern kann mal durchatmen und den Blick frei nach vorn richten.
Auch das ist meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Deep Down (8. August 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr habt mal Gelegenheit euch mit Ali persönlich zu unterhalten. Dann könnt ihr auch knallhart nachfragen. Ich "musste" mal zwangsweise mit ihm allein 6 h Auto fahren....selten nach einem Gespräch so nachdenklich und motiviert zu gleich gewesen.



Warum dann nicht die aufgrund Nachdenkens gewonne Erkennnis nicht sogleich frisch motiviert umgesetzt und alle Hebel in Bewegung gesetzt und um Auflösung dieses wiederholt gegen die Interessen der Angler wirkenden Konstruktes gebeten?

Stattdessen.......



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Klar ist im Verband vieles im Argen, jahrelang hat man im VDSF und im DAV geschlafen und der Start mit dem DAFV war auch gelinde gesagt ein Rohrkrepierer. Aber ich persönlich sehe Licht am Ende des Tunnels. Leute wie Ali und Olaf geben der Sache eine richtigen Schub nach vorn. Es entwickelt sich langsam, aber es entwickelt sich.
> Das einige Verbände ausgetreten sind, ist rückblickend zwar schade, hat aber dazu geführt, dass der Blick von den internen Querelen weg gehen kann zu den wichtigen anglerischen Problemen.
> Man streitet sich nicht mehr der Form halber (in meinen Augen um Nichtigkeiten) sondern kann mal durchatmen und den Blick frei nach vorn richten.
> Auch das ist meine persönliche Meinung.



....müssen wir Durchhaltepropaganda lesen!


----------



## Forelle2000 (8. August 2019)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Warum dann nicht die aufgrund Nachdenkens gewonne Erkennnis nicht sogleich frisch motiviert umgesetzt und alle Hebel in Bewegung gesetzt und um Auflösung dieses wiederholt gegen die Interessen der Angler wirkenden Konstruktes gebeten?
> 
> Stattdessen.......
> 
> ...


Ach so was fehlte bisher hier. Der gute alte TF lebt noch. Und ich denke du sprichst für dich und ihn...wegen WIR.
Ja, in Zeiten von Petra und Co ist es wichtig  die uns trennenden Sachen zu betonen und hervorzuhebe.  Lasst uns alle Verbände auflösen  und alles wird gut....oder halt, WIR lösen das schon. Gute Nacht .


----------



## smithie (9. August 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Man streitet sich nicht mehr der Form halber (in meinen Augen um Nichtigkeiten) sondern kann mal durchatmen und den Blick frei nach vorn richten.
> Auch das ist meine persönliche Meinung.


Öhm, beziehst Du das jetzt auf die ausgetretenen Landesverbände? 
Oder was meinst Du jetzt mit Streit um Nichtigkeiten?


----------



## Forelle2000 (9. August 2019)

smithie schrieb:


> Öhm, beziehst Du das jetzt auf die ausgetretenen Landesverbände?
> Oder was meinst Du jetzt mit Streit um Nichtigkeiten?


Das möchte ich eigentlich nicht vertiefen....ich habe zum Verhalten einiger Verbände (bzw. ihrer Vertreter) die ausgetreten sind, meine eigene Meinung. Die will ich auch nicht zwingend hier der Allgemeinheit kund tun.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (9. August 2019)




----------



## smithie (9. August 2019)

Ich finde 


Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Das möchte ich eigentlich nicht vertiefen....ich habe zum Verhalten einiger Verbände (bzw. ihrer Vertreter) die ausgetreten sind, meine eigene Meinung. Die will ich auch nicht zwingend hier der Allgemeinheit kund tun.


Ich finde auch, dass um die grundsätzliche Ausrichtung eines Verbandes oder dessen Finanzen und Ausgaben nicht der Form halber als Nichtigkeiten gestritten werden sollte
- das möchte ich aber eigentlich nicht vertiefen 


@bastido: jetzt hält man schon mal seine Wange hin...


----------



## Forelle2000 (9. August 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Jo so geht es natürlich auch, jeden Kritiker in die Nähe seiner größten Paranoia rücken. Die Welt kann so einfach sein.
> 
> @smithie, da haste ja noch mal Glück gehabt, dass die Keule an Dir vorbeischwang, war aber ganz knapp.[/QUD





smithie schrieb:


> Ich finde
> 
> Ich finde auch, dass um die grundsätzliche Ausrichtung eines Verbandes oder dessen Finanzen und Ausgaben nicht der Form halber als Nichtigkeiten gestritten werden sollte
> - das möchte ich aber eigentlich nicht vertiefen
> ...



Wo habe ich geschrieben, dass ich die Diskussion über die grundsätzliche Ausrichtung/Finanzen im Verband als Nichtigkeit sehe?
Bitte lesen, was geschrieben wurde und nicht was man lesen möchte. Ist ein kleiner Unterschied.

Jo so geht es natürlich auch, jeden Idealisten in die Nähe der eigenen größten Paranoia rücken. Die Welt kann so einfach sein.


----------



## Kochtopf (9. August 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Wo habe ich geschrieben, dass ich die Diskussion über die grundsätzliche Ausrichtung/Finanzen im Verband als Nichtigkeit sehe?
> Bitte lesen, was geschrieben wurde und nicht was man lesen möchte. Ist ein kleiner Unterschied.
> 
> Jo so geht es natürlich auch, jeden Idealisten in die Nähe der eigenen größten Paranoia rücken. Die Welt kann so einfach sein.


Nun, es gab in der Vergangenheit immer Berichte, dass genau darum gestritten wurde; insofern kann ich die Spitze des Kollegen durchaus nachvollziehen auch wenn sie dir womöglich nicht gerecht wird


----------



## Forelle2000 (9. August 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nun, es gab in der Vergangenheit immer Berichte, dass genau darum gestritten wurde; insofern kann ich die Spitze des Kollegen durchaus nachvollziehen auch wenn sie dir womöglich nicht gerecht wird



Dann sollten wir uns hier vielleicht auf das Thema hier beziehen....am Ende geht's Einigen wieder nur um verbales Verbandsbashing.


Gibt zwar keinen Grund im Thema, aber weil,s halt Spaß macht und auch so immer viel Befall gibt von der TF Fraktion.

Wie Du richtig anmerkst, hat nicht mit den aktuellen Beiträge zu tun, aber der Kollege gibt halt mal gern eine Spitze.
Bei solchen "Kollegen" brauchen wie keine Petra mehr um uns auseinander zu definieren als Angler. 

Wenn beim DAFV was klappt oder rund läuft, wird das Haar in der Suppe gesucht, wenn was wegrutscht, was da neben geht, wird ausgiebig hämisch und freudig geklatscht und kommentiert.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (9. August 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Gibt zwar keinen Grund im Thema, aber weil,s halt Spaß macht und auch so immer viel Befall gibt von der TF Fraktion.



In jedem Fred dieser Unsinn deinerseits, der Stachel scheint tief zu sitzen. Bin schon gespannt, wann der nächste Kritiker diesen Schwachsinn um die Ohren gehauen bekommt. Ein argumentatives Armutszeugnis, so wie alle Mexikaner sind Vergewaltiger und Drogenhändler.


----------



## smithie (9. August 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Dann sollten wir uns hier vielleicht auf das Thema hier beziehen....am Ende geht's Einigen wieder nur um verbales Verbandsbashing.
> 
> 
> Gibt zwar keinen Grund im Thema, aber weil,s halt Spaß macht und auch so immer viel Befall gibt von der TF Fraktion.


Was das mit Torsten Frings zu tun hat, erschließt sich mir immer noch nicht.
Du wirfst hier Relativierungen zwischen "ausgetretenen Verbänden" und "Streit nur der Form halber um Nichtigkeiten" (was es ja jetzt nicht mehr gibt) in den Raum, willst aber nicht mehr dazu sagen, aber glauben soll man's Dir schon...
Aber ich verstehe, dass es ärgerlich ist, wenn die Friede Freude Eierkuchenrunde nach etwas gefragt wird. ;-)




Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Wie Du richtig anmerkst, hat nicht mit den aktuellen Beiträge zu tun, aber der Kollege gibt halt mal gern eine Spitze.
> Bei solchen "Kollegen" brauchen wie keine Petra mehr um uns auseinander zu definieren als Angler.
> 
> Wenn beim DAFV was klappt oder rund läuft, wird das Haar in der Suppe gesucht, wenn was wegrutscht, was da neben geht, wird ausgiebig hämisch und freudig geklatscht und kommentiert.


Ja, lass mich Deine Petra sein *bussi*
Und wenn wir schon beim Haare suchen sind, die waren in Deiner Nichtigkeiten Suppe. 
Oder habe ich jetzt was böses zur DAFV Aktion gesagt
#Scheuklappe


----------



## Forelle2000 (9. August 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> In jedem Fred dieser Unsinn deinerseits, der Stachel scheint tief zu sitzen. Bin schon gespannt, wann der nächste Kritiker diesen Schwachsinn um die Ohren gehauen bekommt. Ein argumentatives Armutszeugnis, so wie alle Mexikaner sind Vergewaltiger und Drogenhändler.



Oh Gott, jetzt wirft aber einer alles durcheinander. Noch mal gaaanz langsam, ich habe auf diesen Satz reagiert:

_Nun, es gab in der Vergangenheit immer Berichte, dass genau darum gestritten wurde; insofern kann ich *die Spitze des Kollegen* durchaus nachvollziehen *auch wenn sie dir womöglich nicht gerecht wird.*_

Dein Vergleich mit den Drogenhändler und Vergewaltiger aus Mexiko erschließt sich mir leider nicht völlig.

Wo wird bei uns hier dieses Vorurteil zu Mexikanern gepflegt?  Gibt es eine Entwicklung in Deutschland die ich verpasst habe?  Haben wir an der Grenze ein Problem mit Mexikanern? Kommt diese rassistische Behauptung von mir? 
Oder gab es in letzter Zeit immer wieder Berichte über das Thema Vorurteile gegen Mexikaner und Du wolltest wie Smithi mal was grundsätzliches dazu sagen?   
Dann solltest Du dazu vielleicht ein eigenes Thema starten...So viel zum Thema Schwachsinn.....


----------



## Forelle2000 (9. August 2019)

smithie schrieb:


> Was das mit Torsten Frings zu tun hat, erschließt sich mir immer noch nicht.
> Du wirfst hier Relativierungen zwischen "ausgetretenen Verbänden" und "Streit nur der Form halber um Nichtigkeiten" (was es ja jetzt nicht mehr gibt) in den Raum, willst aber nicht mehr dazu sagen, aber glauben soll man's Dir schon...
> Aber ich verstehe, dass es ärgerlich ist, wenn die Friede Freude Eierkuchenrunde nach etwas gefragt wird. ;-)
> 
> ...



Glauben musst Du mir gar nichts. Es ist meine Meinung, mehr nicht. Das Dir eine "alles Scheiße" Runde lieber ist, ja das ist mir klar.

Der Thorsten Frings war ein Brüller....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (9. August 2019)

[


----------



## smithie (9. August 2019)

@bastido : ich glaube, es haben nur bestimmte Leute ein Recht auf ihre eigene Meinung.

Die anderen sind Anhänger eines alternden Fußballers...


----------



## Kochtopf (9. August 2019)

Leute das Argumentationsniveau ist unter aller Kanone, Kollege @Forelle2000 ist sicher eine streitbare Flitzpiepe und hat ein Diskussionsverhalten dass mich ein ums andere mal auf die Palme bringt (an anderer Stelle schon mal beschrieben), aber das einhacken auf nickeligkeiten und kleinscheiss wird der Thematik nicht gerecht.
Wie man in den Wald hineinruft schallt es zurück, es darf sich bei so Aktionen echt niemand wundern wenn Forelle dann Schulmeisterlich und wenig freundlich argumentiert.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (9. August 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Leute das Argumentationsniveau ist unter aller Kanone, Kollege @Forelle2000 ist sicher eine streitbare Flitzpiepe und hat ein Diskussionsverhalten dass mich ein ums andere mal auf die Palme bringt (an anderer Stelle schon mal beschrieben), aber das einhacken auf nickeligkeiten und kleinscheiss wird der Thematik nicht gerecht.
> Wie man in den Wald hineinruft schallt es zurück, es darf sich bei so Aktionen echt niemand wundern wenn Forelle dann Schulmeisterlich und wenig freundlich argumentiert.



Sei mir nicht böse aber es geht mir einfach unendlich auf den Sack, dass jeder Kritiker sobald es ans Eingemachte geht, in diese Schublade (TF)gesteckt wird und dann wird selbige einfach geschlossen. Dies passiert in jeder Diskussion mit der Forelle und das wird keinem Thema und Diskutanten gerecht. Da wird es von mir immer Widerspruch geben, denn das ist unter aller Kanone.


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. August 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Sei mir nicht böse aber es geht mir einfach unendlich auf den Sack, dass jeder Kritiker sobald es ans Eingemachte geht, in diese Schublade (TF)gesteckt wird und dann wird selbige einfach geschlossen. Dies passiert in jeder Diskussion mit der Forelle und das wird keinem Thema und Diskutanten gerecht. Da wird es von mir immer Widerspruch geben, denn das ist unter aller Kanone.



und wenn TF nicht reicht, wird man schnell zu einem Krakeeler


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. August 2019)

@bastido natürlich darft du angstfrei Kritik schreiben. Zu den "ewig immeren" gehört der, der substanzlos aus Pauschalität, möglicherweise sogar pervertiert dadurch, dass er sogar mal von denen etwas  gut findet (Interview), durch damalig praktizierte positive Verstärkung konditioniert "aber der Verband" sagt.

Journalismus ist vielfältig, der eine finden die eine Art besser, die andere eine andere Art. Es ist weniger die Frage von gutem oder schlechtem Journalismus, sondern der eigenen Vorlieben, des persönliche Geschmacks.
Es muss nicht immer nachgefragt, hinterfragt, nachgehackt werden. Jemanden etwas zu fragen und damit das Wort zu geben, ist durchaus überaus üblich und sehr seriös in allen Bereichen praktiziert.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (9. August 2019)

.


----------



## Laichzeit (9. August 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Leute wie Ali und Olaf geben der Sache eine richtigen Schub nach vorn.



Gibt es einen Grund, warum letzterer hier nichts mehr schreibt?


----------



## Kochtopf (9. August 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Grund, warum letzterer hier nichts mehr schreibt?


Ja, uns. Ich hätte mir das auch nicht dauerhaft gegeben (und habe fleißig mitgemacht; grundsätzlich denke ich, dass Thomas in den meisten Dingen recht hatte aber eben auch in vielen Dingen unfair war - ich bin und bleibe Kritisch - aaaaber ich bin reflektiert genug eben auch kleine Schritte zu honorieren.)
Und die gerade getätigten Schritte sind winzig  aber grundsätzlich in die nicht ganz falsche Richtung. Das sollte man anerkennen bevor man für den langen Teil nach dem "aber" in 'ja, aber...' lift holt. Meinjanur.
Vielleicht schreibt Forelle dann mal was übers angeln


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. August 2019)

Irgendwie wiederholt sich hier immer der gleiche Trott :

die einen sagen Verbände machen Nix, fordern und kritisieren.

Die Gegenseite versucht mit Sachlichkeit zu reagieren und sich fair mitzuteilen.

Ich meine, wenn man Jemandem ins Gesicht brüllt , wie "Sch...e" er arbeitet, was erwartet man dann?

Sachliche konstruktive Kritik ist in Ordnung , aber was hier seinerzeit verniedlichend als "unfair" zugegeben wurde , da waren schon ganz andere
Hausnummern dabei, Stichwort Gutsherrenart , würde es eher als Meinungspolizei verstanden haben.

So geht positive einflussnahme aber nicht , das sollte man mal endlich verstehen - oder sagt klar, ich lehne Deine Arbeit ab und mache meine eigene
(subjektiv bessere).

Hochachtung an Forelle 2000 für seine Eloquente Sachlichkeit ohne zu beleidigen 

R.S.


----------



## Kochtopf (10. August 2019)

Also @Forelle2000 ist sicher kein Kind von Traurigkeit, ansonsten stimme ich dir weitestgehend zu


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. August 2019)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Irgendwie wiederholt sich hier immer der gleiche Trott :
> 
> die einen sagen Verbände machen Nix, fordern und kritisieren.
> 
> ...


Du solltest seine Beiträge mal aufmerksamer lesen, von wegen "ohne zu beleidigen"
gehen seine Argumente zu Ende, ist er nämlich ganz schnell mit Beleidigungen.


----------



## Kochtopf (10. August 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Du solltest seine Beiträge mal aufmerksamer lesen, von wegen "ohne zu beleidigen"
> gehen seine Argumente zu Ende, ist er nämlich ganz schnell mit Beleidigungen.


Jetzt krakeel doch nicht allszus dazwischen


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. August 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Jetzt krakeel doch nicht allszus dazwischen



ist aber auch schlimm, böser Junge der ich bin


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. August 2019)

Jetzt empfinde auch ich es als krakeelen.


----------



## kati48268 (13. August 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Es entwickelt sich langsam, ...


Na komm, jetzt rede die Entwicklung nicht klein, 
sind doch erst 6 Jahre und _xx_ Mio.€ seit Fusion,
da hat doch jeder Unternehmer, Bauherr,... beim Kreditgeber noch Welpenschutz.

Nein, Seggelke war über manche Bereiche, z.B. dem Mittelteil, echt gut,
im Vergleich zu diesem peinlichen Vollhorst von Fragensteller sogar den ganzen Film lang.
Ich wünschte ihm _(also Seggelke)_ damals zur  Einstellung, dass er schnell zu einem seriösen Arbeitgeber wechseln könne, denn ein zu langer Aufenthalt in dieser Organisation täte seiner Vita nicht gut, aber das relativiere ich gleich noch.
_
(Ich weiß nicht so genau, was man dem Vollhorst wünschen sollte, 
einen freien Platz im Stationär Betreuten Wohnen vielleicht)._

Ok, Part I war die von vorn bis hinten bekannte DAFV-Märchenstunde;
_"wir & das Baglimit, Lobbyismus,..."_, 
aber er verkauft all die Luftnummern glaubhafter als die Präsine es je könnte.

Geil fand ich die Einladung an die Vereine ausgetretener Landesverbände, sich doch direkt an den DAFV zu wenden. Ich glaube, da ist dem einen oder anderen LV-Präsi _(auch & gerade bei den noch organisierten LVs)_ das Eis im Cocktail geschmolzen.

In Part II, also dem Mittelteil, schafft Seggelke es sogar, die durch Gero Hocker angestossene P€ta-Diskussion im Bundestag, als DAFV-Erfolg darzustellen; Respekt!

Und Tränen vor Rührung stiegen mir in die Augen bei dem Aufruf an von P€ta verklagte Angler, 
_"bringt es zu einem finalen Urteil, macht es unschuldig, lasst euch nicht aussergerichtlich abwiegeln"_,
und dann auf das so sinnhafte DAFV-Meldeformular überzugehen,
aber kein einziges Tröpfchen Spucke zu Kosten + Risiken eines 'anderen' Urteils, etc. zu verlieren,
dazu braucht man schon eiskalte Eier. Im Krieg muss man halt Verluste einkalkulieren.

Ich denke jetzt, nach diesem Interview, der junge Mann ist im DAFV angekommen
und passt zu dieser Organisation.
Genau wie der Andere:


Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ali und Olaf geben der Sache eine richtigen Schub nach vorn...


denn dessen Schub haben wir hier ja bereits erleben dürfen, Zitat Olaf L.:
_"Wir als DAFV haben *zeitnahe* Maßnahmen beschlossen, *aktiv* gegen zweifelhafte Machenschaften von so genannten Tierrechtsorganisationen vorzugehen, welche sich *derzeit* in der Umsetzung befinden. _
_Ich will das aus taktischen Gründen an dieser Stelle *noch nicht* öffentlich kommunizieren."_
*>>4.April 2018<<* 
Quelle: https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/olaf-lindner-antwortet-peta.337746/​Mir ist ganz schwindelig von so viel Schub.


----------



## Tikey0815 (13. August 2019)

@kati48268 abgesehen davon, dass deine grundlegende Kritik nicht von der Hand zu weisen ist, ist deine Bezeichnung von Fishing Kings Hubertus als Vollhonk ganz schön bescheuert und lässt dich hier als verbitterten alten Depp erscheinen. Hubertus treibt unser Hobby wenigstens an und tut was für die Community. ...was hast du denn in der letzten zeit dafür getan? Von dir hat man in den letzten Jahren wenn überhaupt nur genöle gelesen....pack dir mal selber an die Nase!!


----------



## Forelle2000 (15. August 2019)

"Peinlicher Vollhorst, den man einen freien Platz im betreuten Wohnen wünscht?"   ...und sowas wird von 7 Leuten mit  "gefällt mir" gekennzeichnet?
Oha....


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. August 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> "Peinlicher Vollhorst, den man einen freien Platz im betreuten Wohnen wünscht?"   ...und sowas wird von 7 Leuten mit  "gefällt mir" gekennzeichnet?
> Oha....



Ja traurig,

die Spalter der Anglerschaft befinden sich an Board, hier im Anglerboard, radikal im Ton, uninformiert im Faktischen, motivationsgeleitet schaden sie selbst im vollen Bewußtsein der Anglerschaft, kein Unterschied mehr zu PETrA.


----------



## Kochtopf (15. August 2019)

'Uninformiert' würde ich nicht unterschreiben aber die Radikalität empfinde ich auch als Bärendienst


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. August 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> 'Uninformiert' würde ich nicht unterschreiben aber die Radikalität empfinde ich auch als Bärendienst



Uninformiert z.B. ganz aktuell wieder dargelegt  ...
Zum Uninformiersein kommt zudem noch Ignoranz der sachlichen Richtigstellung ...
Diese Vorgehensweise ist systemimmanent für radikale Gruppierungen und Netzwerke ...


----------



## torstenhtr (15. August 2019)

Ich finde du liegst mächtig daneben, ich würde auch nicht alles unterschreiben - aber Uninformiertheit scheint mir in Bezug auf Kati eher völlig neben der Kappe zu sein.


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. August 2019)

Ich denke, wer die letzten Statements gelesen hat und sich mit der Sache beschäftigt oder bereits  Grundwissen besitzt, kann sich seine eigene Meinung deutlich bilden.


----------



## Kochtopf (15. August 2019)

Und ich sehe einen deutlichen Unterschied zu Pita: kati hat von niemanden gefordert, petisten mit totem Küttfisch zu bewerfen, das Gemüse zu befreien (zurück in die Erde!) oder Gemüsebauern zu missionieren!


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. August 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und ich sehe einen deutlichen Unterschied zu Pita: kati hat von niemanden gefordert, petisten mit totem Küttfisch zu bewerfen, das Gemüse zu befreien (zurück in die Erde!) oder Gemüsebauern zu missionieren!




Der ist gut


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. August 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> "Peinlicher Vollhorst, den man einen freien Platz im betreuten Wohnen wünscht?"   ...und sowas wird von 7 Leuten mit  "gefällt mir" gekennzeichnet?
> Oha....


nun, diesen einen Satz finde ich jetzt auch voll daneben und "dagegen" zu sein, nur um gegen den Bundesverband zu sein, ist aus meiner Sicht auch nicht gerade förderlich.
Und ich bin bekanntermaßen ja nicht der größte Fan von diesem Verband.

Aber jetzt mal ehrlich: was kann denn Schlimmes mit dieser Petition passieren?
Schlimmstenfalls passiert gar nichts. so what?
Sicher , der Dfav hängt sich da drann, nach dem Motto, wenn es nichts wird, sagen sie "wir waren es ja nicht".
ist es erfolgreich, werden sie sich wieder mit fremden Federn schmücken.
Wenn es der Sache dient, kann ich das verkraften.


----------



## Kochtopf (15. August 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> nun, diesen einen Satz finde ich jetzt auch voll daneben und "dagegen" zu sein, nur um gegen den Bundesverband zu sein, ist aus meiner Sicht auch nicht gerade förderlich.
> Und ich bin bekanntermaßen ja nicht der größte Fan von diesem Verband.
> 
> Aber jetzt mal ehrlich: was kann denn Schlimmes mit dieser Petition passieren?
> ...


Exakt so sehe ich das auch


----------



## Forelle2000 (15. August 2019)

Mann, da gebe ich sogar Brillendorsch ein "gefällt mir" auf seinen letzten Beitrag ....


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. August 2019)

@Brillendorsch  gefällt mir


----------



## Deep Down (16. August 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> .......kann ich *die Spitze des Kollegen* durchaus nachvollziehen *......!*



Ich bin nicht Dein Kollege!


----------



## Deep Down (16. August 2019)

> .....
> "Wir als DAFV haben *zeitnahe* Maßnahmen beschlossen, *aktiv* gegen zweifelhafte Machenschaften von so genannten Tierrechtsorganisationen vorzugehen, welche sich *derzeit* in der Umsetzung befinden. [/I]
> _Ich will das aus taktischen Gründen an dieser Stelle *noch nicht* öffentlich kommunizieren."_
> *>>4.April 2018<<*
> Quelle: https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/olaf-lindner-antwortet-peta.337746/



Ja, was ist denn nun eigentlich daraus geworden? 
Das wäre doch mal nach über einem Jahr und 4 1/2 Monaten nach Ankündigung, die (!) Chance den Eindruck des lediglich Durchhalteparolendreschens und Rohrkrepierens loszuwerden. Dies nach dem selbst das neuerliche Interview der daraufhin gespannt erwartenden Masse der Angler zur allgemeinen Frustration nichts Erhellendes in dieser Richtung erbrachte!
Festzuhalten bleibt, das andere, namentlich der nds. AVN, hingegen umgehend reagiert haben.


----------



## Forelle2000 (16. August 2019)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Ja, was ist denn nun eigentlich daraus geworden?
> Das wäre doch mal nach über einem Jahr und 4 1/2 Monaten nach Ankündigung, die (!) Chance den Eindruck des lediglich Durchhalteparolendreschens und Rohrkrepierens loszuwerden. Dies nach dem selbst das neuerliche Interview der daraufhin gespannt erwartenden Masse der Angler zur allgemeinen Frustration nichts Erhellendes in dieser Richtung erbrachte!
> Festzuhalten bleibt, das andere, namentlich der nds. AVN, hingegen umgehend reagiert haben.


Da hast Du (in Teilen) Recht. Der AVN hat schnell und unkompliziert Anzeige erstattet. Hut ab. Gut reagiert.
Ich will nichts schön reden oder "Ausreden" finden, aber manchmal laufen Sachen anderes als man sich das denkt. Auch Olaf ist ein Angestellter und wahrscheinlich wurde er irgendwo ausgebremst. Leider.


----------



## Forelle2000 (16. August 2019)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht Dein Kollege!


Hiermit entschuldige ich mich offiziell das ich Dich Kollege genannt habe. 
Oh...jetzt habe ich geduzt.


----------



## Forelle2000 (16. August 2019)

Der Ton und die Art und Weise des Gedankenaustausches hier, ist schon ab und zu erfrischend.


----------



## Grünknochen (16. August 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Da hast Du (in Teilen) Recht. Der AVN hat schnell und unkompliziert Anzeige erstattet. Hut ab. Gut reagiert.
> Ich will nichts schön reden oder "Ausreden" finden, aber manchmal laufen Sachen anderes als man sich das denkt. Auch Olaf ist ein Angestellter und wahrscheinlich wurde er irgendwo ausgebremst. Leider.



Unkompliziert ist das falsche Wort. Professionell trifft den Punkt: Der AVN hat zunächst eine Anwaltskanzlei mdB um Prüfung der Rechtslage beauftragt. Diese hat dann im Namen des AVN Strafanzeige erstattet.


----------



## Forelle2000 (16. August 2019)

Gut: Unkompliziert, Professionell und im Sinne der Mitglieder des AVN. Unterschreib ich.
Kennst Du Inhalte der Klageschrift?


----------



## Grünknochen (16. August 2019)

Sagen wir es mal so: Meine Beziehungen zum AVN sind nicht nur persönlicher Natur...


----------



## Deep Down (16. August 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Gut: Unkompliziert, Professionell und im Sinne der Mitglieder des AVN. Unterschreib ich.
> Kennst Du Inhalte der Klageschrift?



Anzeige, es ist eine Anzeige, wie oft denn nun noch!
Eine Anzeige ist qualitativ etwas völlig anderes als eine Klageschrift!


----------



## Wünschelrute (16. August 2019)

Wo liegt denn da der Unterschied? Würde mich ja ganz ohne Hintergedanken interessieren.


----------



## Grünknochen (16. August 2019)

Richtig. Eine Anzeige im Kontext StPO ist nichts anderes als die Mitteilung eines Sachverhaltes, der nach Meinung des Anzeigenerstatters strafrechtsrelevant ist. Ob die Strafverfolgungsbehörde einen Anfangsverdacht bejaht und ein Ermittlungsverfahren einleitet, entscheidet sie von Amts wegen. Dh Anzeigen können durchaus im Archiv landen, ohne dass irgend etwas passiert ist. Schaun mer mal, wie sich die Sache im konkreten Fall entwickelt. Dass PETA seine Schikaneempfehlung inzwischen korrigiert und entschärft hat, werte ich mal als Indiz dafür, dass man bei der von diesem Laden gepflegten Gratwanderung zwischen Recht und Unrecht gelegentlich ein paar Schritte zurückgehen muss.
Sei's drum: Es gibt ja noch ne zweite Schiene, die nicht gänzlich uninteressant ist...


----------



## JimiG (16. August 2019)

Ich habe mir das Interview mal reingezogen. Aufgefallen ist wie toll der Fragende die Antworten dort fand, da er scheinbar kein Journalist ist sei das verziehen. Aber alles hinzunehmen ohne auch irgendeine kritische Frage zu stellen oder auch nur wenigstens mal nachzufragen um da weiter im Thema zu bohren, das ist dann doch schon als reine Propagandaveranstaltung zu sehen. Diese ist aber recht gut gelungen.
Aber gaaanz kleine Zuckungen in die richtige Richtung scheint der Bundesverband nun doch langsam zu bekommen, das ist gut so und lässt hoffen das da auch mal ne vernünftige Bewegeung draus wird. Ich hoffe das ich das, bei diesem Tempo nicht selbstverständlich, noch in meinem Leben erleben darf das ein Bundesverband stark und schnell unsere Interessen als Angler vertritt. Beispiel sollte sich der DAFV dabei mal am AVN nehmen und nicht erst ewig abwarten sondern nach zügiger Prüfung der Möglichkeiten schnell bei Themen wie Peta, Baglimit und co reingrätschen. Dann funktioniert das auch. Aber solange unsere LobbyChristel da aufm Präsisessel sitzt wird weiter ausgebremst denn sie muss immer abwägen ob sich hier nicht die Interessen vom DAFV und Industriezweigen die sie vertritt oder mal vertreten will z.B. Bayer ( Thema Glyphosat und Pestizide die wir übrigens auch gern mal mit unserem gefangenen Fisch essen) entgegenstehen und dann wird da nichts geschehen. Wir brauchen einen Präsidenten m/w/d der Angler ist und  keinen Interessenkonflikt mit irgendwelchen anderen Vereinigungen, Verbänden etc. scheuen muss.
Ansonsten zum Thema der ganzen Petition gegen Peta so finde ich gut das der DAFV da aufgesprungen ist. Denn solange es uns als Angler unterstützt und vor solchen Typen schützt darf der DAFV, wenn mal wieder einer schneller war, gern auf den Zug mit aufspringen sollte aber das dann nicht als alleinigen Erfolg verkaufen.


----------



## Grünknochen (16. August 2019)

Nun, kritische Fragen setzen schon voraus, dass man in den Themen selbst hinreichend orientiert ist...
Aber geschenkt. Dieses Interview führt ganz bestimmt nicht zum Untergang der Anglerwelt.
Nur am Rande: PETA bleibt auch dann PETA, wenn diesem Laden die Gemeinnützigkeit entzogen wird. Interessant in diesem Kontext: Nach dem Entzug  der Gemeinnützigkeit sind die Spendeneinnahmen von Attac um ein mehrfaches gestiegen... M.a.W.: Die zurzeitige Schlacht ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit eher eine symbolische.


----------



## gründler (16. August 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Nach dem Entzug  der Gemeinnützigkeit sind die Spendeneinnahmen von Attac um ein mehrfaches gestiegen... M.a.W.: Die zurzeitige Schlacht ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit eher eine symbolische.



Petra ist wie ne Baum und das Wurzelwerk sind die ganzen Ableger wie Attac etc. wer sich mal die Mühe macht und intensiv recha. betreibt wird sich wundern welche Vereine Tierrettungen und co. da alles Ableger sind.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. August 2019)

Richtig, resignieren! Aufgeben! Hat eh alles keinen Zweck ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. August 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Richtig, resignieren! Aufgeben! Hat eh alles keinen Zweck ...



Es geht nicht ums Resignieren, aber um das Anerkennen gesellschaftlicher Strömungen. Gründler hat im Kern völlig Recht: Nicht wenige Mitglieder von Attac, den Linken, den Grünen etc. solidarisieren sich mittlerweile mit PETA, genau wie übrigens eine Greta Thunberg (strikte Veganerin). Hier in der Gegend finden im Umfeld von Gymnasien gut besuchte "Vegan ist cool"-Workshops statt, wo massiv gegen die Nutzung tierischer Ressourcen argumentiert wird. Ich lasse mir davon weder meine Steak noch Jagd und Angelei verderben, aber das Auseinanderdriften der Gesellschaft wird auch in diesen Punkten sichtbar.

Ich habe mit der gesellschaftlichen Entwicklung in Deutschland mittlerweile ein echtes Problem, aber das ist ein ganz anderes Thema ...


----------



## gründler (16. August 2019)

Was ist mit mir..... Ach so....

Ja habe mich damit Jahrelang sehr intensiv befasst und viel recha,das alles weil auch Angriffe auf das Jagdrevier gefahren wurden und jemand von der Leiter abgeschmiert ist.

Ach so Naturliebhaber mein Posting weiter oben sollte eigentlich nix mit Aufgeben oder sowas zu tun haben sollen........


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. August 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> Ach so Naturliebhaber mein Posting weiter oben sollte eigentlich nix mit Aufgeben oder sowas zu tun haben sollen........



Hab ich auch nicht so verstanden


----------



## Grünknochen (17. August 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es geht nicht ums Resignieren, aber um das Anerkennen gesellschaftlicher Strömungen. Gründler hat im Kern völlig Recht: Nicht wenige Mitglieder von Attac, den Linken, den Grünen etc. solidarisieren sich mittlerweile mit PETA, genau wie übrigens eine Greta Thunberg (strikte Veganerin). Hier in der Gegend finden im Umfeld von Gymnasien gut besuchte "Vegan ist cool"-Workshops statt, wo massiv gegen die Nutzung tierischer Ressourcen argumentiert wird. Ich lasse mir davon weder meine Steak noch Jagd und Angelei verderben, aber das Auseinanderdriften der Gesellschaft wird auch in diesen Punkten sichtbar.
> 
> Ich habe mit der gesellschaftlichen Entwicklung in Deutschland mittlerweile ein echtes Problem, aber das ist ein ganz anderes Thema ...



Nun, diese Argumentation hat ja durchaus auch einen berechtigten Hintergrund. Je suis Fleisch ist ganz bestimmt nicht die richtige Botschaft, die es zu verteidigen gilt...
Übrigens hab ich mit der aktuellen gesellschaftlichen Entwicklung in Deutschland auch ein echtes Problem. Dies bezieht sich aber auf einen gänzlich anderen Sachverhalt...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. August 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Übrigens hab ich mit der aktuellen gesellschaftlichen Entwicklung in Deutschland auch ein echtes Problem. Dies bezieht sich aber auf einen gänzlich anderen Sachverhalt...



Am Ende hängt alles zusammen und wir laufen auch in Deutschland US-Verhältnissen entgegen: Sich unversöhnlich gegenüberstehenden Gruppen mit grundsätzlichen unterschiedlichen Ansichten zu nahezu allen gesellschaftlichen Punkten, inklusive Tierschutz und Klimawandel.


----------

